# 13 YEAR OLD NEED HELP ON A SAFE WAY TO TRAIN



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

hI IM 13 YEAR OLD KID LIVING IN LONDON AND i WAS JUST WANDERING IF ANY ONE COULD GIVE ME SOME TIPS ON BUILDING MUSCLE AND NOT STUNTING MY GROWTH. MAYBE SOME ONE COULD GIVE ME A SAMPLE WORKOUT

MY INFO

AGE: 13

hEIGHT: 5;3

WEIGHT: 450KG


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board johnnyada1 

i didnt start training until i was 19 ,so your question is really beyond my knowledge.i wouldnt imagine starting at 13 would stunt your growth.

i could be wrong though

theres some top guys post on here,im sure 1 of them started early

and would be able to help u out 

steve

p.s what is your current training like.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey bud,

You weight 450KG!!!! lol

I take it your 45kg, ok lets just get one thing clear, stick to the right track and dont go down the bad road. You need to understand that you are still young and are still growing, so it is important that whatever you do does not put yourself in any form of risk.

I started weight training at 15, but when I was 17 I was in a nasty accident where I was forced to quit altogether. I started again last year and have found it to my liking once again.

Always remember that building muscle takes time, if you are close to a gym, I would suggest speaking with the trainers there as they sometimes run programmes for under 16s.

I think the minimum age to start training is 16. but I'm not quite sure (for schools anyway) but to start, why not try and do plenty of sit-ups and press ups. Combine that with plenty of walking and you are well on your way to becoming fit, but you will also feel better too. It may take a while but dont stray from what you are currently eating.

You need more than you know for you to grow and reach maturity!

If you want workout tips for home use, I'm sure that either myself or some of the other members can help you out with pleasure.

One question I ould like to ask is, how come you want to gain muscle mass at such an early age, and what do you do for sports currently?

Let us know, and all the best!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

well to be honest all my friends are a lot taller and more muscular ( maybe that is due to adolesence) but i feel like a outkast

Sorry i got my weight wrong its newtons


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

johnny just stick with the basics

deadlifts

squats

benchpress

4 sets per exercise

do this 3 times per week,every other day,

eat loads of protein turkey tuna chicken eggs etc

eat like a horse,dont worry about gaining a little fat

this can be burned off later,

just concentrate on getting big

youll soon be bigger than those other guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks I have been trying to eat a lot but its harder than it sounds.

What about the delts and biceps ( I have my uncle's old dumbells and a really ancient barbell)

oh by the way i have been doing kung fu for seven years whoever asked me what current sports i was doing.

i do some bodyweight exercises eg legraises situps, pushups, dips nd a lot of pull ups.

thanks


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey mate

BEst bet is to start off slow like Dave said. Stick with the basics and you wil notice gains.

It doesn't matter about your piers, some people hit height spurts later on, trust me you will find this out a bit later.

Don't forget to carbs up in the mornings, and loads of protein throughout the day, this will help build and retain muscle mass!!

BEst of luck and let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

this is my daily diet ( since bout 2 weeks ago)

Brekfast: muesli and nutri grain

Mid morning snack: ham/turkey sandich, crisps and a sort of breakfast bar

Lunch: 2 sandwiches nutri grain, crisps and some nuts

Mid afternoon snack: 2 oranges and maybe a banana

Dinner: 2 chicken breasts rice and salad

nichtime snack: cereal or a breakfast bar.

Is this a good diet to use for building muscle. are ther any exercises that do not involve weight for the shoulders or deltoids.

I know this is a very boring diet for a teenager


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

hello mate your diet looks pretty good for your age,

certanly much better than myne was at your age.

do u like tuna?

we bodybuilders try and consume protein about every 2-3 hours

this way u keep the muscles constantly fed,and that way they can keep growing

good protein sources include

tuna

chicken

eggs

turkey

steak

milk

i notice u eat 6 times a day,your diet is fairly good

if u try and eat about 30 grams of protein at each meal,youll soon get big

but the bigger u get the more protein youre gonna have to eat.

pressups will hit the front of the shoulders a little bit,but really u need weight to build the shoulders up.

do u own a set of weights?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeh I have weights, I have 3 pairs of dumbells the weight going from 1.1 kg to 4.5 kg. I also have a really old barbell with 2 plates the weight is 7.5 lbs.

Yeh I like tuna oh and by the way the dumbells are my uncles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2004)

hello mate,

as u like tuna eat plenty of it ,this will really get you growing early,

how come u asked if there were any exercises for the shoulders that dont involve weights?

also the barbell and dumbells u have,can u add weights to these,if u wanted to.

u can build yourself up good with just a few weights, 

steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

no, the weights are not adjustable but the heaviest dumbell is 4.5kg and they are what I am currently using.

i am happy with the way I train (from a bruce lee book) I was just wandering if it would effectt the natural course of my growth


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

i shouldnt have thought it would,

i didnt start until i was 19 so really its beyond my knowledge

keep us posted on how u get on with your training mate.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

I started training age 12 and like you I had a set of dumbells and a barbell when I was 17 I got my first bench and when I was in my 20s I started to take it really serious and joined a gym.

It wont affect your growth I used to do the basics 3 times a week use the barbells for squats and benches and dumbells for curls and tricep extensions

I was never the biggest guy in school but I was extremly cut and very muscular and I was strong for my size I didnt really start putting bulk on till I was in my 20s but I had a good base from the training I did in school.

I weighed around 55kg at the age of 16 but could easily bench my own body weight and squat twice it it also helped me improve in sports I was the smallest guy on the rugby team but the training improved my strength to such a degree I was knocking guys a lot bigger than me off there feet.

It also helped me in Badminton I made the county side and was ranked no 3 in staffordshire at one point how you may ask well with my strength when I hit a smash it stayed smashed!

I was never the tallest guy in school or the biggest but I did get fitter and stronger and more confident through training so Id say stick with it because if nothing else your giving yourself a good base to start taking training more seriously when your fully grown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi

About training from a young age.

I started weights when i was about 14 and it really didn't work for me.

I'm 18 , now 6ft and 14 and a quarter stone.

I tired to bulk up too fast and and I damaged my skin.

Be careful if you want to do this,

REMMEMBER your muscles will grow faster than your skin!

Take plenty of multi vitamins, water and oily fish this will make your skin more stretchy and less likely to scar.

I am a martial arts enthusiast myself and I can personally recommend these training techniques.

Press ups

Squats (Actually essential)

Skipping

Bench press

Dips

And pull ups

Focus more on preparing your body for later development in life.

You are young and still growing and don't neglect your school work.

I hope some of this helps and more info and your welcome to mail me


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

johnnyada1 said:


> thanks I have been trying to eat a lot but its harder than it sounds.
> 
> What about the delts and biceps ( I have my uncle's old dumbells and a really ancient barbell)
> 
> ...


If i were you mate i would keep with the kung fu, keeps you fit and you will be nails.

Do some press ups and sit ups and pull upis 3 times a week with a healthy diet. Don't bother spending money on supps you will loads of growth hormone and testosterone already present in your body. Avoid joining a gym because the expense is too much at your age. Dont go starting heavy weight training till you at least 16 because you will severley stunt your growth mate.

Good luck and if you start around 16 with a good plan you will be massive by the time your 20 and well ahead of everyone else!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board johnny, like the guys say, stickm to the basics, although it would'nt do any harm to ask your p.e. teacher at school to conjure up a circuit training course for you to combine your martial arts training and use it as a starter block for the years ahead.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

i am 15 and 16 in a few weeks i have the basic equipment but am really stuck. i want to be at a reasonable height and bulked up when i stop growing but ive been told two diffrent things if i start bodybuilding now it will stump my growth and the other is that it will increase my growth could somone give me some advise or facts on weather bodybuilding at my age does stump my growth........thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board shane 

i wouldnt say it would stump your growth,id say its about the right time to start,

by the time your 20 youll be huge.

as long as your eating plenty of protein daily.

whats yur current height weight etc,

and what your current training like.


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

hi i am 16(JUST)and have recently joined the gym, my ambition is to be a bodybuilder and i train loads, i was wondering if there are ne junior body building websites where i can compare my stats, which are 14 and a half inch arms and can bench 95kg, i can squat between 160 and 180 depending on if i am having a good day,


----------

